# Oscar Egg saddle



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 19, 2017)

Since the lightweight folks are most likely to know of Oscar Egg and possibly collect his bikes or racing memorabilia, I thought I'd point you folks to this rough relic.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/132130683485 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

